# الصاج والحديد المجلفن



## AHMED MAN (8 أبريل 2011)

:75:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :75:

استند لبعض المعلومات السابقة عن الحديد المجلفن فى طرح سؤالى لأهل الخبرة 

الصاج المجلفن :- عبارة عن الواح من الصاج الاسود المطلى بطبقة من الزنك لأكتسابه مقاومة الصدأ الناشئ عن المؤثرات الجوية كما يكسبه منظرا حسنا ذا بريق مميز .
ويستعمل فى معظم اعمال الصفائح المعدنية مثل .. خزانات المياه و مجارى التكييف 

مميزات الصاج المجلفن :- 
1-مقاوم للصدأ والتآكل 
2- رخيص الثمن 
3- سهوله لحامه بالقصدير والمونه 
4- سهل التشكيل
*عيوب الصاج المجلفن :- 
1 -يتعرض للصدأ أذا أزيلت طبقة الزنك 
2- تصاعد ابخرة بيضاء عند لحامه 
متفقين كلنا على تلك المعلومات السابقة 
اما الآتى : 
انى ادرس كورس عن اللحام بكلية تعليم صناعى السويس بالفرقة الثالثة .. انتاج .. قد صممت بعض وصلات اللحام بيدى فى ورشه اعمل بها ف الاجازة على نفقتى الشخصية اهداء منى لدكتور المادة ولزملائى لأننى اعمل بمجال اللحام .. فوجئت اثناء لحام الصاج المجلفن و المواسيرالمجلفنة انها تتشرخ ويتصاعد منها ابخرة وايضا غبار ابيض يعلو سطح المشغوله 
اريد ان اعرف لما يتم ذلك __ وايضا سبل التغلب على هذه العيوب واى طرق اللحام التى لا تتسبب فى المشكلات السابق ان نوهت عنها ؟؟
:55:
*​


----------



## 3bdo_a7med (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يا شباب اريد ان اعرف ثمن الصاج المجلفن الذي يستخدم في صناعة بطاريات الارانب بكل مقاساته وايضا اريد ان اعرف ما هو مقاس اللوح 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رحمن الله (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز انا قمت بلحام صاج مجلفن ومواسير مجلفنه كثيرا ولم يحدث ان تشققت ولكن مشكلة الغبار الابيض دي حقيقه يمكنك التغلب عليها بازالة طبقة الجلفانيز من مكان اللحام باستخدام الجلخ


----------



## سعيد علوان (31 ديسمبر 2011)

أحسنتم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## wael_ead (1 يناير 2012)

انا عايز طريقة جلفنة الصاج


----------



## rana khalifa (9 يناير 2012)

ماهو الفرق بين الصاج المغلفن والصاج المزيبق وكيف احسب وزن العزل فيبر كلاس
وشكررررررا


----------



## فايز زيدان (17 يناير 2012)

*[font=&quot]لعمل [/font]* *[font=&quot]توريد تركيب وتثبيت تغطيات الاسطح بطبقة من الصاج المجلفن المعرج الملون بسمك لا يقل عن 0.55مم وطبقا للرسومات وعلى ان تكون الالواح خاليه من اى عيوب وتكون منتظمة الاشكال على ان تكون مسافة الركوب لا تقل عن موجة ونصف الموجة فى الاتجاه العرضى للالواح والفئة شاملة توريد وتركيب المسامير ذاتية التخريم بطول 25مم شاملة الوردتين المعدنيتين والكاوتشوك لتثبيت الصاج مع المدادات وكل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعة وعلى المقاول تقديم عينة من الصاج والمسامير للاعتماد قبل توريد والفئة محمل عليها توريد وتركيب مجارى صرف المطر وقوائم الصرف وطنبوشة القمة والحليات والتقفيلات المختلفة وكل ما يلزم لنهي العمل على الوجه الاكمل وطبقا لاصول المصنعيات ؟[/font]*
*[font=&quot]والمصنعيات للتركيب هي [/font]*[font=&quot]تقريبا 40 جنية للمتر المسطح!![/font]


----------



## عزيم (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الرجاء مساعدتي في اقرب وقت في ايجاد طريقة لازالة صدا الصاج المجلفن


----------



## kassem2000 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اخوكم مهندس انتاج فى مصنع لانتاج الصاج المجلفن حضرتك تقصد الصدأ الابيض (white rust) ولا حضرتك تقصد ايه؟


----------



## deep hani (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الغبار ال ابيض هو ناتج عن اكسدة الزنك بس ممكن تعمل على الحاام صباغة اسمها zinca


----------

